# Air fryers



## cansmoke (Oct 27, 2019)

I know this may be outside the general boundaries. However, you all like to cook (at least outside) We are looking at replacing our oil fryer with an air fryer. The T-Fal Active is the leading contender. Comments pro and con.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 27, 2019)

The Emeril 360 XL air fryer seems to be getting a lot of attention by users on these forums.
@tx smoker just bought one and gave his old one ( which looked pretyy new/nice) away on here today.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 28, 2019)

I have a Nuwave 6 quart. Which I like quite a bit. Though the controls could be more user friendly. The T-fal has a neat stirring feature which would be helpful for veggies and fries. But when you remove it so you can use it for meats you have that hump in the middle that, to me anyway, could be a inconvenience with removing something delicate like fish. I've also been looking at the Emeril's air fryer ever since Bear posted a review on it.


----------



## normanaj (Oct 28, 2019)

We have the cuisinart.Love it so far.

Since there's only two of us we went with the smaller model.


----------



## cansmoke (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks. Anyone hear of a Ninja unit?


----------



## acd4476 (Oct 28, 2019)

I've got a cuisnart. Definitely a learning curve to them. Love frozen foods in them like nuggets, fries, etc but when it comes to cooking in them I'd take my oil all da . Dr doesnt like it but you cant compare fried fish in an air fryer and some on oil


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 28, 2019)

I have a air frier.  Not big enough for a 3 person family.    I need a big one.   For use we have to cook many batches.


----------



## tx0303 (Nov 20, 2019)

Bumping this for any additional suggestions. Looking to get one for my wife this Christmas. What's better, the Emeril oven style or the bottom tray style? Emeril 360 scores low on Amazon.


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 22, 2019)

I've been looking at the Corsori. Its a bit bigger than the 360 and has some good reviews though nowhere near as many overall as the 360. 1800 watt.  Also has a 2 yr warranty versus 90 days. The downside is that as of yet they're not selling accessories, trays, pans etc. I've got a question in re that with Corsori if they will in the near future. Its $180 right now with the $20 Amazon coupon but from a comment in the reviews it was $160 in Oct. I'll be keeping an eye on it Black Friday/Cyber Monday.


----------



## tx0303 (Nov 22, 2019)

I've pretty much decided to get the Cosori 5.8 bottom tray cooker. Good reviews and 2 year warranty. Decided I don't really need a rotisserie as I do chickens in my smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2019)

I got a few more to post, but here's a few of mine:
*Emeril's Power Air Fryer 360:*
Catfish & Tater Wedges
Chicken Parts (First Batch)
Chicken Tenders
Pizza
Smoked Sausage

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 22, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> I've been looking at the Corsori. Its a bit bigger than the 360 and has some good reviews though nowhere near as many overall as the 360. 1800 watt.  Also has a 2 yr warranty versus 90 days. The downside is that as of yet they're not selling accessories, trays, pans etc. I've got a question in re that with Corsori if they will in the near future. Its $180 right now with the $20 Amazon coupon but from a comment in the reviews it was $160 in Oct. I'll be keeping an eye on it Black Friday/Cyber Monday.




I can honestly say that the Cosori Air Fryer/ Toaster Oven is a darn good at what it does. 
The 1800 watts is what did it for me as opposed to 1500 watts. 
Luckily, I caught it on sale too.  
Hopefully, they will have a BF/CM deal.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> I've been looking at the Corsori. Its a bit bigger than the 360 and has some good reviews though nowhere near as many overall as the 360. 1800 watt.  Also has a 2 yr warranty versus 90 days. The downside is that as of yet they're not selling accessories, trays, pans etc. I've got a question in re that with Corsori if they will in the near future. Its $180 right now with the $20 Amazon coupon but from a comment in the reviews it was $160 in Oct. I'll be keeping an eye on it Black Friday/Cyber Monday.




In case you have not checked lately,  Amazon dropped the price to $169.99


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I can honestly say that the Cosori Air Fryer/ Toaster Oven is a darn good at what it does.
> The 1800 watts is what did it for me as opposed to 1500 watts.
> Luckily, I caught it on sale too.
> Hopefully, they will have a BF/CM deal.




I stayed away from the 1800W model of the #360, because the guy who wired my 18 year old house was a Jerk, and my 1500W is my limit.
However The 1500W Unit has been plenty for anything I tried to do in it.

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I stayed away from the 1800W model of the #360, because the guy who wired my 18 year old house was a Jerk, and my 1500W is my limit.
> However The 1500W Unit has been plenty for anything I tried to do in it.
> 
> Bear



I hear ya Bear.

The 1800W is probably overkill anyway.


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 17, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> In case you have not checked lately,  Amazon dropped the price to $169.99


I bought it a few weeks ago and you're right it does everything well. Sister was looking for one at the time too and she bought the Cosori after checking mine out. So far other than reheating and little stuff I've done chicken wings, pizza, dehydrated tomato's and rotisseried a boneless turkey breast. I'm happy with it!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 17, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> I bought it a few weeks ago and you're right it does everything well. Sister was looking for one at the time too and she bought the Cosori after checking mine out. So far other than reheating and little stuff I've done chicken wings, pizza, dehydrated tomato's and rotisseried a boneless turkey breast. I'm happy with it!
> 
> 
> I am glad you like it.
> ...


----------

